# Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

some early pics of this years VW meeting in Austria!








i posted this topic here in air suspension since there where a lot of cars with airride and the main reason i couldn´t open a topic in the events forum









_Modified by 1218 at 6:02 AM 5-21-2008_


_Modified by 1218 at 6:31 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*

























the meeting is set for 22nd till 25th of may but there is a big attendance since one week!!


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*

the lowest golf mk1


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1218* »_the lowest golf mk1























































wow


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*



















_Modified by 1218 at 6:58 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*



















_Modified by 1218 at 6:59 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*


----------



## 1218 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*









































more too come soon ......


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*

Is the hot new trend in Europe terrible looking wheels that don't complement the car at all?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Is the hot new trend in Europe terrible looking wheels that don't complement the car at all?
















not a new trend...just european...they copy the US's "hip-hop" steeel-o


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
not a new trend...just european...they copy the US's "hip-hop" steeel-o


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*

































mini-truckin' mk1.... hot


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (candela)*

any more pics of the newer body style silver MB and what seems to be a black audi A8?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (bombardi)*

That 3.6 passat wagon is


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (candela)*

Nice to see that extremely low Mk1 is done by the same guys i got my front air struts from 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Nice to see that extremely low Mk1 is done by the same guys i got my front air struts from 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There are quite a few cars there that Eddie built. They do some great work.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1218* »_

















omfg!!!!!!!!!! i love this A6!!!! f*cking gangster...


----------



## German-Style (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Pics of the 27th GTi MEETiNG , Woerthersee/Austria (bombardi)*


_Quote »_ 
any more pics of the newer body style silver MB and what seems to be a black audi A8?



This one?

















its my car










_Modified by German-Style at 6:59 PM 5-28-2008_


----------

